# Salamander Plakat ( Mojo jojo) & Green Scaled Dragon ( Blue Dragon )



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

:shock:
Still in the conditioning process will introduce in 3 days or 2.

here they are!
Female is the one inside the jar:









The male died so I'm still mourning, but I got a salamander to pair with her so I hope I'll get a nice and beautiful spawn!

Male:











THE PAIR ARE PURE PLAKAT SO I HOPE FOR A VERY BEAUTIFUL SPAWN!


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

hey good luck man. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

The salamander died a while ago.

He had a necrotic thing happening around his gills.. Very pitiful! This female is jinxed.


Paired her with my red dragon instead we'll see what'll happen.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time. Sometimes you just have to keep trying until everything works out.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your salamander. But don't give up, you will eventually succeed.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, that's some crazy death karma around your fishy girl!


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time. Sometimes you just have to keep trying until everything works out.


I will try it with my certified red dragon ( Avatar picture ). I know he won't die!

But I'm having 2nd thoughts now I placed them together..

He's killing her but she could avoid him so easily. I hope nothing worse will check on them time to time. 2 days introduction a bubble nest so I let the girl in with the male..


My Local fish breeder said my salamander can't be replaced or refunded....
I just wasted 5 dollars.. Though I hope I'll get my dragon's to spawn instead cause those two will really give me a very beautiful outcome!


----------

